# Cheap meat (especially chicken)



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Right, I can't go on buying Sainsbury's chicken. Where can I get good value meat (especially chicken). I'm thinking in loads of about 2-5kg? I live in Leeds.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

8pound in makro for 2kg of cooked chicken already cut into sqaures is pretty good , taste good anyway, 100g is about 23g protien

used to have 2 tin tuna but sick of it now , 6 months of that ****! gonna start having 200g per meal now instead of that ****ty tuna!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i get 20 LB of chicken breast for £35


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

meat wholesalers Makro or Bookers


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats bookers? ive never seen this


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

This is not to bad, also do the same with Salmon.












</INPUT>



ROLLBACK


ASDA Chicken breast - fillets
(500g)





£2.00 (£2.55) 

(£4.00 per 1kg)


quantity Add

Cook from frozen. ALL THE FRESHNESS FROZEN IN. Skinless and boneless chicken breasts with added water. What we're about. At ASDA, we work hard to bring you the very best products at the very best prices. We care passionately about what goes into them and where they're from. That means healthier products and fewer additives. Just great tasting food.

*Ingredients*

Chicken Breast (87%) , Water , Salt , Stabilisers (Di and Triphosphates) .

*Nutritional Values*


Typical valuesPer 100g (grilled) Energy522kJEnergy123kcalProtein27.0gCarbohydrateNilof which sugarsNilFat1.7gof which saturates0.6gFibreNilSodium0.30gequivalent as salt0.8g 


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Bookers is like Macro. Those ASDA one have added water so your getting less chicken


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

If you have an icelands near you then you can get bid bags of chcken cubes for £4 or the smaller ones for £2, the smaller ones you can microwave from frozen and they are really juicy, i love that chicken!! :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Better speaking to a local butcher. I tried getting a Makro card but they wanted proof i had my own business, which i don't.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

buy a couple of chickens and have a renewable source of eggs and meat in your yard!!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If you live in a muslim area check out the halal butcher, when I lived up in Brum they were he cheapest by far, plus they cut the stuff up for you on their bansaws in front of you. Plus they sell "leg meat" basically meat cut from leg of lamb. Tasty change to fish n fowel.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Local butcher, after a couple months of business with him he'll probably offer you bulk deals or discount, couple of mine did anyway!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

motorway service stations.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I don't bother with chicken, just buy turkey mince, cheap as fook


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> I don't bother with chicken, just buy turkey mince, cheap as fook


yeah i do this. and turkey breast as its cheaper.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah i do this. and turkey breast as its cheaper.


Turkey is ace. I bought a pack of quick cook fillets last week, two of them averages 50g of protein and fit in a large pitta nicely - a quality meal in 2 minutes :thumbup1:

BTW WTF has MMA's post done to the top bar of my browser?! It says ASDA Groceries - product page and description - add to basket :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I get my chicken from my butchers, 20kg for £88


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

Theres a big costco in Hunslet in leeds. Get yourself there


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

I get half or full chicken breasts on the bone now. I dont get fillets anymore now gone off chicken fillets not so keen on them now.

I also eat turkey, gamon joints and steaks, ham and abit of beef, pork chops and lamb chops. :tongue:


----------



## SPIDER (Jan 28, 2010)

You can go to the butchers in leeds market or you can go to crawshaws butchers in the ridings shopping centre in wakefield. Which is the one i go to,its good and fairly cheep.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

wait till the end of the night then get down to tesco.get all the reduced stuff and freeze it.you get bits of steak and tuna steaks and every thing else for under a pound or just over.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

*sainsburys*

2.7kg whole frozen chicken

3 quid

thats 3 days worth of chicken i cooked today, put in the fridge and it lasts.


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

i get mine from netto 1kg for £5 in a pack

ive gone to various butchers in the past tho and they will do about £4.50 ish per kilo if you buy a fair bit at a time


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

i got 45 fillets for £35 from my local market last month


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

5kg for £16 in bookers. Not much sinew bits through it either.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My lad goes down to a market nr Leeds Met, barters the price down and gets it dirt

cheap, about £3 a kilo, as he gets loads every week Top stuff as well, not the water filled

skank from macro etc

Interested in the Turkey Mince, how much is it??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im on them asda chicken things at the moment and had thought they were full of water to be honest but thats all ive got in at the moment

im thinking of giving this turkey mince thing a go

also turkey thighs are not too bad


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

sizar said:


> i get 20 LB of chicken breast for £35


real helpful post that:confused1:


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think makro is best..... 5kg for £16.99 huge breasts and taste loads better than the usual supermarket stuff


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

another place is chi yipps, not sure if theres one over that place but its a chinest macro type place thats open to the public and doesnt need a card membership

theres a few round oldham/middleton way http://www.chiyip.co.uk/cyweb/chiyiown.htm

last time i went i got loads of rib-eye steak dirt cheap


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Goose said:


> I get my chicken from my butchers, 20kg for £88


20KG!! You are suppose to eat it not lift it.haha:lol: :lol:


----------



## Moog (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there any way to get a bookers card as a citizen?

Do I really need to launch MyDinner plc?!


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

lots of peeps from leeds and surrounding areas!

i just get my chicken from asda/sainsburys. but costco in leeds is decent for meat. they also do big fillets of salmon


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Do I need a business for costco yea?


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

i walk past a farm on the way home and just steal live chickens eat them raw on the way home :tongue:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

tmacf said:


> 5kg for £16 in bookers. Not much sinew bits through it either.


x2 :thumb:

Also bought 3kg of steak from bookers today for £16, chuffed to bits. Just cut it up and put it in to freezer bags, v.nice bit of meat


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Aritsa chicken from bookers is the best you can buy no added water or salt and each breast is about 220g.

35 pounds for a 10k box which is split into 2 bags of 5 kilos all of which are individually frozen. like mentioned above the steak is awesome too plus they will cut it to your size and vac pac it all


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

gerardflanagan said:


> Do I need a business for costco yea?


Yes need to have business. If you have a pal that has his own business get them to get a card all you need is the card number. Could be any type of business. I am a building contractor and all i needed was a letter head and bill with my address on it.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

If anyone lives in the lincolnshire area you can get five 1.5kg chickens for £10 from G.W. Padley Poultry


----------



## KUBA2712 (Sep 13, 2007)

I GET MINE FROM MORISSONS 1,5KG FOR 10£ FRESH CHICKEN BREAST NOT THAT FROZEN CRAP


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

I get 5kg for £22 at the moment. They've just put the prices up! GRRR


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

KUBA2712 said:


> I GET MINE FROM MORISSONS 1,5KG FOR 10£ FRESH CHICKEN BREAST NOT THAT FROZEN CRAP


You think the 'fresh' ones are actually fresh and havnt had saline pumped into them???


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have a big freezer go and have a chat with your local butcher. He will often be able to do you a great deal on 100 chicken breasts at a time. My local butcher is a diamond and he does me a good deal on steak as well when I go in for a treat. Way cheaper than even ASDA and fresh.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> real helpful post that:confused1:


I was going to say exactly the same thing pmsl

As for the turkey mince, I live on the stuff! £3.56 a kilo from Sainsburys. Asda do it about 10p cheaper I think if people are really that fussed :lol:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

fishy007 said:


> i walk past a farm on the way home and just steal live chickens eat them raw on the way home :tongue:


hahahhahaha


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i do this with dogs, cats and all sorts of other domestic pets from peoples gardens:thumbup1:


i do this with small children. . . and mechanical objects


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Turkey is ace. I bought a pack of quick cook fillets last week, two of them averages 50g of protein and fit in a large pitta nicely - a quality meal in 2 minutes :thumbup1:
> 
> BTW WTF has MMA's post done to the top bar of my browser?! It says ASDA Groceries - product page and description - add to basket :lol:


have you tried clicking the add button thats crazy lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> hahahhahaha





fishy007 said:


> i walk past a farm on the way home and just steal live chickens eat them raw on the way home :tongue:


Bugger to catch though! :cursing: lol


----------



## bigjit (Jan 1, 2010)

netto's £5 kilo chicken breast. ice land large eggs £1.50 for 15 large eggs. The chicken from netto believe it or not is good quality.


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

BigDom86: where you buying yout turky from? any where special or just where ever?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

turkey breast in sainsburys is £6 a kilo. turkey mince is about £1.70 for 500g i thinik. im looking for a good online meat seller though currently as supermarket prices keep going up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

curtis1 said:


> Aritsa chicken from bookers is the best you can buy no added water or salt and each breast is about 220g.
> 
> 35 pounds for a 10k box which is split into 2 bags of 5 kilos all of which are individually frozen. like mentioned above the steak is awesome too plus they will cut it to your size and vac pac it all


Well i gone with Curtis today, blagged a booker card and bought 10k of chicken breast from Booker, nice an easy one big box wholesale chicken breast £35.50 comes packed in two individually wrapped bags inside. So they look good and are a decent size min of 210 g max 250g each. De-frosting four as we speak and will report on taste and texture tomorrow.

I have had Farmfoods ones before 3 x 1kg bags for a tenna on offer, but they no longer on offer and to be fair are full of water and two "e" numbers strangely!

Turkey mince in Tesco is £2 for 562g fresh only, they dont do frozen, yet to find a good turkey mince bulk supplier.

hope this is of some use to somebody, unlike "i got mine for 35 quid" lol :innocent:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Cheap chicken.... Get some eggs from ebay and run your own farm in your yard - free eggs and meat....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Cheap chicken.... Get some eggs from ebay and run your own farm in your yard - free eggs and meat....


Thanks mate i live in a flat! :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ha; my bad... dont fancy chickens runnin round the flat... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> ha; my bad... dont fancy chickens runnin round the flat... :lol: :lol:[/QUOT
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Big_Guns! said:


> Well i gone with Curtis today, blagged a booker card and bought 10k of chicken breast from Booker, nice an easy one big box wholesale chicken breast £35.50 comes packed in two individually wrapped bags inside. So they look good and are a decent size min of 210 g max 250g each. De-frosting four as we speak and will report on taste and texture tomorrow.
> 
> I have had Farmfoods ones before 3 x 1kg bags for a tenna on offer, but they no longer on offer and to be fair are full of water and two "e" numbers strangely!
> 
> ...


Well we done 5k of these now and although they seem a little dry in comparison to farmfoods injected stuff, they are good quality chicken breasts. Good size, good weight and density and actually taste like chicken! Very good price and convenient bulk buy.. :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I go to the markets in Leeds in town,

They got some good deals there and do diffrent packs,

Like for a £10 pack you would get chicken, burgers , mince, sausages, steak etc

You can get up to £50 packs and that would be a lot of meat


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea, a lot of the meat there seems **** though. Like ****ing horse. Also, I don't want to have to pay to park, defeats the point of getting the meat cheap.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Asda also do a big tray of diced turkey breast for £2.48 which i thought was quite good. I usually have half a tray with some rice, tastes awesome.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

What do you add to the turkey and rice to make it taste awesome?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gerardflanagan said:


> What do you add to the turkey and rice to make it taste awesome?!


Sweet and sour sauce and a gateau for afters !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

gerardflanagan said:


> What do you add to the turkey and rice to make it taste awesome?!


sh*t missed out part of a sentence there... meant to say i add in this chargrilled seasoning stuff, really nice.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hit a supermarket roundabout 7pm and get their cooked chickens for a knocked down price!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I think I need to plug www.musclefood.com

5k chicken breasts:

-> British

-> Trimmed of majority of fat

-> NO added SALT or added Water

-> Sent fresh so you can freeze down

-> Used by top restaurants

Tast the difference for sure


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Your 5kg Chicken Brst pack works out £10 cheaper than Westin... Am I reading that right?...


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Better speaking to a local butcher. I tried getting a Makro card but they wanted proof i had my own business, which i don't.


This ^ ask your nearest butcher the price of 5Kg, it should cost you £24 / £26


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Good advice TY


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

just noticed how long ago this thread was started 20/01/2010 :laugh:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GShock said:


> This ^ ask your nearest butcher the price of 5Kg, it should cost you £24 / £26


If you find a Butcher Wholesalers you can get it even cheaper. £3/kg for really nice fat,water and sh1t free chicken breasts is the deal I've been able to work out with one I've found.

I have to buy 5kg at a time to get that price but he's happy to give me them 1kg at a time so there is no need for me to freeze it and can always have fresh chicken


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Anybody know any good places for chicken in bolton ?


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive been shopping about a bit at the moment trying to save a few quid.

Ive found the meat in Aldi or Lidle to be better quality and works out cheaper than the stuff you get in the bigger chains or your 3 for £10 deals. I think it tastes better and you seem to get less water come out of it.

I have a lot of Turkey to love the stuff. I mainly eat breast and Legs. Ok so the legs probably not as good for you but i quite enjoy eating them always have done, its a bonus that they are less than £1.50 in Asda. They are pretty big look a bit like a caveman when you get stuck into it


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been using the bags of frozen chicken breast from Asda, however the whole water injection thing does put me off a bit. Makes them cook nice and juicy and they taste great, but I like to know exactly what's in my food and how much actual food there is!

Someone was asking if you need to be a business for Costco. The answer is no; they also offer individual accounts. But you need to be working or retired in a particular line of employment (and also willing to go to Hunslet).

http://www.costco.co.uk/membership/#lightbox-indiv



> Qualified as:
> 
> Chartered Architect
> 
> ...


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

GShock said:


> This ^ ask your nearest butcher the price of 5Kg, it should cost you £24 / £26


So I guess musclefoods £28.75 for 5kg isn't such a super deal after all.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

bookers do 5kilos of chicken breast for 20 pound


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

Why is every ****er from Leeds lol


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with these online butchers such as musclefood.com and westingourmet.co.uk


----------



## HelenS (Dec 29, 2012)

My last orders with both Musclefood and Westin Gourmet arrived made up of Polish watery chicken. I have nothing against Polish chicken, but can't accept the water content when both Musclefood and Westin Gourment (they are linked) make such a lot out of their meat not containing any water. My George Foreman is swimming in water! At least it is helping to keep it clean.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

costco have massive packs of chicken breasts for around £12. never bought it thought, as no where to put it, I only have a tiny freezer


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fieryfilly said:


> costco have massive packs of chicken breasts for around £12. never bought it thought, as no where to put it, I only have a tiny freezer


Buy a bigger freezer


----------

